# Anyone used Santander-Cork ferry?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just booked it, with trepidation as I'm not the best sailor. 3 Nov.

Start praying now for calm seas!!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Spoke to several Irish folk last year that used it, they mentioned that it is very basic but quite adequate.

We did look at it this year but it was really too long for our dog and not much dearer than the fuel and overnight stops up through France.

Yeah Bay of Biscay can be rough so stock up on the seasick pills just in case. :sad2: :sad2:

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The lengths some people will go to avoid us.??

Ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I haven't done the ferry but have crossed the Bay of Biscay in a cruise ship, it wasn't pleasant, good luck!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Part of that route will be off the Continental Shelf, which is where the Transatlantic swells are compressed to form some of the worst waves in Biscay.


A lot of yachts go from UK to Cork to start their Biscay crossing and then set course for La Corruna(NW Spain) to stay largely W. of the Shelf.


Even on the Santander route one avoids it mainly until the southern part of the crossing.


Biscay can be nearly flat calm sometimes.



Geoff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> The lengths some people will go to avoid us.??
> 
> Ray.


No, this is for my return journey on my NEXT trip!! I'll see you mid-June hopefully.

And on the outward leg of the next trip, mid-September.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Even on the Santander route one avoids it mainly until the southern part of the crossing.
> 
> Biscay can be nearly flat calm sometimes.
> 
> Geoff


Hopefully I can get my head down more or less straight away to avoid the worst of it.


----------

